# Travel Channel: Made in America - Maglite factory.



## appliancejunk (Oct 4, 2011)

Just finished watching it.

http://www.travelchannel.com/TV_Shows/Made_In_America/Photos/cadillac-sub-zero-and-maglite

They did not say anything about or show one LED flashlight, why?

Was still cool to see. 

Who else seen it?


----------



## NeonLights (Oct 4, 2011)

I DVR'ed it, watching it right now (still on the Cadillac segment).

.......Finished watching all 5 or 6 minutes that the segment lasted. Interesting seeing inside the Mag factory, and hearing the history about the owner and how he came up with the 1st Maglite flashlight.

Not surprised they didn't show any LED flashlights being assembled, Mag is most famous for their original incan lights, and the main manufacturing steps they showed (mostly for just the bodies) would generally apply to both.


----------



## xcel730 (Oct 5, 2011)

I saw it. It was pretty awesome even though the MagLites were all incandescent models. 

It's nice to see that Tony Maglica even at the age of 80 still works the floor.


----------



## Cobrala (Oct 7, 2011)

i watched it! its the reason why i ordered a 6D maglite! once I learn to mod it I will make something crazy out of it. now time to read posts and learn how to make flashlights!


----------

